# Joder



## Walterronnny

Mi duda es como se traduciria la palabra, joder, pero de queja , no del verbo vulgarmente dicho de Joder , yo jodo tu jodes,etc, sino de la expresion, joder! yo creia que eso no era asi, o algo similar. 

Como se traduce esa palabra?


----------



## Monnik

Bueno, esta es una de esas que te va a traer un montón de opciones, pero aquí hay una de ellas:

_Damn, I thought this was going to turn out differently..._

Que vengan las demás...


----------



## Walterronnny

sip, yo pense que podria ser eso, pero damn , no seria, maldita sea, aunque en realidad esa palabra tambien intenta decir casi lo mismo que la palabra *joder* ...


----------



## Monnik

Ya, claro, literalmente sí significa _maldita sea_, pero creo que para efectos de la expresión, lo puedes utilizar...   Pero verás que te dan más


----------



## Misao

Walter, también se puede usar el verbo f*** en inglés para lo mismo. 
Pero, por favor, intenta no escribir palabras malsonantes en los threads...Léete las reglas del foro 

- F***! I thought it was different! 

ah, por cierto, con respecto a tu duda del otro thread, nacer en inglés se dice "to be born"
-  I was born in 1982 --- Nací en 1982
siempre con la preposición "in"

Cheers!


----------



## Walterronnny

Misao said:
			
		

> Walter, también se puede usar el verbo f*** en inglés para lo mismo.
> Pero, por favor, intenta no escribir palabras malsonantes en los threads...Léete las reglas del foro
> 
> - F***! I thought it was different!
> 
> ah, por cierto, con respecto a tu duda del otro thread, nacer en inglés se dice "to be born"
> -  I was born in 1982 --- Nací en 1982
> siempre con la preposición "in"
> 
> Cheers!



perdona pero que significa f*** ? es lo que estoy pensando?

Sobre lo de tobe born , ok , muchas gracias por resolver mi duda. 

Uff, apenas me registre hoy y ya estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas! 

Gracias
Walter.


----------



## el_empollon

Walterronnny said:
			
		

> perdona pero que significa f*** ? es lo que estoy pensando?
> 
> Sobre lo de tobe born , ok , muchas gracias por resolver mi duda.
> 
> Uff, apenas me registre hoy y ya estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas!
> 
> Gracias
> Walter.


 
Hola Walter,

La palabra completa no se permite poner aquí. Sería F-ck.  

¡Un saludo!


----------



## grumpus

Walterronnny said:
			
		

> perdona pero que significa f*** ? es lo que estoy pensando?
> 
> Sobre lo de tobe born , ok , muchas gracias por resolver mi duda.
> 
> Uff, apenas me registre hoy y ya estoy aprendiendo muchas cosas!
> 
> Gracias
> Walter.



HI Walter,
F..k  es el acto sexual.
Es igual que joder y se usa mucho y para todo.

Grumpus


----------



## Walterronnny

ah , ok ,ahora entiendo, osea esa palabra se usa para insultar,etc ademas de que es el acto sexual? entendido 

Gracias.
Walter


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que la palabra f**k en EE.UU. es más fuerte que la palabra J*d*r en español...al menos en España.  Se usa para expresar las mismas "emociones" pero en menos situaciones.  No se suele decir en lo que llamamos aquí "polite company".... No sé si me explico bien, pero yo casi nunca digo "f..k"... a menos de estar realmente enojado y no hay nadie que me pueda oír


----------



## cubaMania

el_empollon said:
			
		

> Hola Walter,
> 
> La palabra completa no se permite poner aquí. Sería F-ck.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!


Sí se permite, creo.  Es "fuck" y como dijeron, significa el acto sexual.
Quoted from the forum rules (number 19)


> Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread.


I think it is allowed and desirable to use the entire vulgar word when discussing it.  Just don't put it in the title.


----------



## Misao

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Creo que la palabra f**k en EE.UU. es más fuerte que la palabra J*d*r en español...al menos en España. Se usa para expresar las mismas "emociones" pero en menos situaciones. No se suele decir en lo que llamamos aquí "polite company".... No sé si me explico bien, pero yo casi nunca digo "f..k"... a menos de estar realmente enojado y no hay nadie que me pueda oír


 
I agree with you, we actually use this word in many different situations:
- To express atonishment
- To express anger
- When you have done something wrong, so you must repeat the whole thing...
- To mean "ups, things are getting wrong..."
- To express surprise...

And I think there are some more situations, but I can't think of them...


----------



## grumpus

Hi
SoyYo and Misao are right.
F...k is stronger than "joder" in Spain.  Don't use it unless you know how or when to!
I don't say "f..k" in public either, or perhaps only under special circumstances.  But I do say "f'..k"  all the time.
My favorite litany when I hurt myself is "g.d dam..d f..king s.n of a bi.ch"
(Maybe this is more than you people wanted to know  ha ha ha)

Grumpus


----------



## Lagartija

grumpus said:
			
		

> Hi
> SoyYo and Misao are right.
> F...k is stronger than "joder" in Spain.  Don't use it unless you know how or when to!
> I don't say "f..k" in public either, or perhaps only under special circumstances.  But I do say "f'..k"  all the time.
> My favorite litany when I hurt myself is "g.d dam..d f..king s.n of a bi.ch"
> (Maybe this is more than you people wanted to know  ha ha ha)
> 
> Grumpus



Jajajaja!  Yo también! PERO no la digo nunca jamás cuando hay otras personas oir!  Sólo la pienso...


----------



## annaleex85

Tambien se puede decir lo siguiente....
Crap!
Shoot!
Shit!
Darn!
Damn!
Damn it!/Darn it!


----------



## Misao

Lagartija said:
			
		

> Jajajaja! Yo también! PERO no la digo nunca jamás cuando hay otras personas que la puedan oir! Sólo la pienso...


 
You forgot part of the sentence, Lagartija... 
There's also another possibility:...cuando otras personas la pueden oir.


Cheers!


----------



## Lagartija

Misao said:
			
		

> You forgot part of the sentence, Lagartija...
> There's also another possibility:...cuando otras personas la pueden oir.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Gracias, Misao.... I meant to say:
"I never, ever say it when there are other people to hear."    Which is not quite a complete thought even in English.  The presense of "it" is only implied after "hear".  
Por desgracia, mi español ¡no es mejor que mi inglés!


----------



## Walterronnny

grumpus said:
			
		

> Hi
> SoyYo and Misao are right.
> F...k is stronger than "joder" in Spain.  Don't use it unless you know how or when to!
> I don't say "f..k" in public either, or perhaps only under special circumstances.  But I do say "f'..k"  all the time.
> My favorite litany when I hurt myself is "g.d dam..d f..king s.n of a bi.ch"
> (Maybe this is more than you people wanted to know  ha ha ha)
> 
> Grumpus



wow i believe that this thread is good for to learn the vulgar word


----------



## Misao

Walterronnny said:
			
		

> wow i believe that this thread is good for to learn the vulgar word


 

Ey, Wal, apúntate esto 

Cuando en  español quieres hacer una oración "para + infinitivo" en ingles tienes dos opciones:

to + verbo
for + verbo en -ing.

La diferencia es, según me enseñaron hace muchos años:
Cuando te refieres a que una cosa material (un cuchillo, unas tijeras, un sacacorchos...) SIRVE PARA ALGO, entonces tienes que usar FOR + VERBO EN -ING. Para el resto de los casos, se usa TO + VERBO. 
(Please correct me if I am wrong about this theory)

En este caso deberias haber usado TO + VERBO...Mezclaste los dos 

Ah supongo que con "vulgar words" te referías a "jerga" a los coloquialismos ¿no? en inglés se dice SLANG


----------



## Soy Yo

Walterronnny said:
			
		

> wow i believe that this thread is good for to learn the vulgar word


 
I'm not sure what the rule is on this but...in your sentence yes:

*This thread is good for learning vulgar words.*

This forum is a good place to learn (for learning) vulgar words.

This foreros are good at teaching vulgar words.

A knife is good for cutting.

It is best to cut your meat with a knife before putting it into your mouth.
In order to cut your meat, you need a knife.
For cutting your meat, you should use a knife.
To cut your meat, you need a knife.
You need a knife to cut your meet.
You need a knife for cutting meat.

mmmmmm (all those sound OK to me!)


----------



## Walterronnny

Misao said:
			
		

> Ey, Wal, apúntate esto
> 
> Cuando en  español quieres hacer una oración "para + infinitivo" en ingles tienes dos opciones:
> 
> to + verbo
> for + verbo en -ing.
> 
> La diferencia es, según me enseñaron hace muchos años:
> Cuando te refieres a que una cosa material (un cuchillo, unas tijeras, un sacacorchos...) SIRVE PARA ALGO, entonces tienes que usar FOR + VERBO EN -ING. Para el resto de los casos, se usa TO + VERBO.
> (Please correct me if I am wrong about this theory)
> 
> En este caso deberias haber usado TO + VERBO...Mezclaste los dos
> 
> Ah supongo que con "vulgar words" te referías a "jerga" a los coloquialismos ¿no? en inglés se dice SLANG



apuntado hermano .

Yo aprendi a que el verbo + ing era en presente continuo, osea learning = aprendiendo, por eso escribir eso, pero ya he apuntado tu teoria que seguro que es correcta , besides, la frase correcta de Soy Yo.

so , the correct phrase is *This thread is good for learning vulgar words. *not? 

btw, "me ha entrado hambre!"   (i have hunger?)


----------



## Soy Yo

I am hungry.
(I feel hungry.)
I am famished.
I am starving!

Generally "to be", not "to have."


----------



## Walterronnny

uff veo que hay mas de una palabra para decir "hambriento" 

Gracias


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Quieres que comencemos otro hilo?


----------



## aurilla

Joder, when used to mean something that causes bother or frustration, could be translated as: "Damn it", "Crap", "Sh**".


----------



## Walterronnny

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> ¿Quieres que comencemos otro hilo?



jeje, no amig@, no creo que sea necesario, con esas palabras creo que son suficientes. 

Mil gracias.

-------------------------------------------- 

jeje, not my friends , i dont believe that be necessary it, with this words i believe are enough (Correction if is necessary please.)


----------



## Soy Yo

Walterronnny said:
			
		

> jeje, no amig@, no creo que sea necesario, con esas palabras creo que son suficientes.
> 
> Mil gracias.
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> jeje, not my friends , i dont believe that be necessary it, with this words i believe are enough (Correction if is necessary please.)


 
Heh heh! No, my friend. I don't believe that's necessary. Those words, I believe, are enough. (I believe those words are enough.) [Those words are sufficient.]


----------



## Walterronnny

thanks very much friends


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Nunca he oido "joder".  Es una palabra usada solamente en Europa?


----------



## Walterronnny

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Nunca he oido "joder".  Es una palabra usada solamente en Europa?



que yo sepa en España solo con ese sentido, en mi pais y creo toda o casi toda sudamerica esa palabra se usa pero con otro sentido.. tambien en españa pero este thread se esta tratando del sentido de queja... o como decir shit, o algo similar..


----------



## grumpus

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> Nunca he oido "joder".  Es una palabra usada solamente en Europa?



Hi Chaska Ñawi,

joder is universally used both sides of the Atlantic as far as I know.  It doesn't always
have the same strength or meaning but you can hear it.

Joder is most associated with Spain,  Latin Americans when they mimic people from 
Spain will often say "joder, tio" or something of the like.

In Mexico, for example,it can have a variety of meaning which may or may not be found in other parts

Mi coche esta jodido  -- my car is in really bad shape
No me jodas!  Stop bothering me  or in another context, "I don't believe it" i.e, you're kidding?

Grumpus

Grumpus


----------



## Misao

grumpus said:
			
		

> In Mexico, for example,it can have a variety of meaning which may or may not be found in other parts
> 
> Mi coche esta jodido -- my car is in really bad shape
> No me jodas! Stop bothering me or in another context, "I don't believe it" i.e, you're kidding?


 
In Spain we also use this verb to indicate that something is "broken". Even we use it with ourselves:

-Estoy jodido --- this may mean that you are ill, yo don't feel well... or that you are in troubles
- Date por jodido --- this means that you have 99% possibilities to be in troubles.

And we also say "¡no me jodas!" to mean "are you joking???" and "I don't believe it".


----------



## grumpus

Misao said:
			
		

> In Spain we also use this verb to indicate that something is "broken". Even we use it with ourselves:
> 
> -Estoy jodido --- this may mean that you are ill, yo don't feel well... or that you are in troubles
> - Date por jodido --- this means that you have 99% possibilities to be in troubles.
> 
> And we also say "¡no me jodas!" to mean "are you joking???" and "I don't believe it".




Hi misao,
that's right, I do remember that.  
The "joder!" as an exclamation is uniquely Spanish

ciao,
Grumpus


----------



## Angel Rubio

Lo que en España es "joder", en Hispanoamérica (la América que habla castellano) es "coger". En España  puedes coger dulcemente a una chica de la mano mientras que en Hispanoamérica tienes que agarrarla, que en España significa asir con fuerza. 
Por otro lado, la palabra "joder" tiene muchos significados. Esto es algo común en las palabras ¨baul¨ que son aquellas que guardan muchos significados, ejemplo, la palabra "cosa" o "chisme". Las palabras "baul" indican pobreza de vocabulario. Las palabras gruesas o groseras indican mala educación. "Joder" pertenece a ambas categorías por lo que su uso es poco recomendable, especialmente sin una buena inmersión cultural previa, que ayude al novato en el idioma a comprender cómo, cuándo y para qué puede usarse. A mí me parece una palabra hermosa por su carga de emotividad. Camilo José de Cela, académico de la lengua y Premio Nobel de Literatura la usó en el Congreso de los Diputados. Un día se quedó dormido y el presidente de las Cortes le llamó la atención: ¨Señor Cela, su señoría está dormido¨. - "no señor Presidente, estoy durmiendo, que no es lo mismo, como no es lo mismo estar jodido que estar jodiendo". Y para que no me echen del foro en la primera intervención prometo no joder más con palabras malsonantes. 
Os quiero.
Angel Rubio


----------



## aquagirl

"Joder" no significa algo mucho mas fuerte en latinoamerica que en Espana?


----------



## racehorse

como podemos tener un foro sobre dos idiomas sin malas palabras cuando los dos manifestan el uso de ellas casi exclusivamente en el mundo coloquial 

como si diera Golly! cuando algien cierra la puerta del carro sobre mi mano o cuando meto mi pene en el cierre


----------



## racehorse

si quieres joder en íngles pero mas suave que ya sabes, di F bomb y se comprendería y da mas gracía pero quizá soñaría rara dicha por un non nativo


----------



## cirrus

When you hear Joder! in Spain I tend to think of it as someone saying (choose from the following presented in increasing order of irritation): Blast! Bugger! Bastard! Shit!  When it is used on its own I tend to think it isn't to do with fucking as such, just a plain expletive.


----------

